# Flamingo plant safe?



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

For a crested gecko ...


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

It's toxic to dogs and cats and I doubt there is much research into how it reacts with reptiles so I would avoid it.



Gavin.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Couple of links:

- 1
- 2
- 3



Gavin.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for that. Will have to find something else to fill the gap


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Have a look at the Tortoise Table site 

Flamingo Flower - Plant Categories - The Tortoise table

It is also useful for plant id's.


----------

